# South Again Charters / Social Media



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Been trying to get better with my marketing and presence on Social Media sites. I am going to add links to my South Again Charters Facebook Page and brand new Twitter page.

If you are interested please either "like" or "follow" for more reports and pictures of the trips I run. If you have any suggestions of a good avenue for exposure I am always open to suggestions! 

Thanks alot for the support
....................... See you out there

https://www.facebook.com/pages/South-Again-Charters/300424618980?ref=hl : South Again Charters Facebook


https://twitter.com/FishSouthAgain : South Again Charters Twitter Page


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

One bump for anyone who may have missed it!


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Done! Thanks for sharing your reports.


----------

